# Susanne stellt sich vor...



## tiffany (7. Okt. 2007)

Ein liebes Hallo,

mein Name ist Susanne,bin 41 Jahre alt und lebe in einem kleinen Dorf in der Schweiz. Träumte schon seit langem von einem kleinen Teich und habe mir diesen in meinen Sommerferien im August auch erfüllt! Viele Stunden habe ich in diesem wunderbaren Forum gestöbert und mir auch einige Ideen abgeschaut!  Natürlich möchte ich Euch die Bilder nicht vorenthalten!! 
Da ich absoluter Neuling bin auf diesem Gebiet, freue ich mich natürlich über jeden Komentar von Euch Profis.....  

   
Wenn ich gwusst hätte, was da auf mich zukommt, ich hätte gar nicht erst angefangen.....   Nur meine 2 Hände und ein Spaten...

  
Nach 10 Tagen schaueln, Kies und Stein schleppen...

 

Nach 3 Wochen Schufterei.... 

 

Zum Geniessen...

 

Ohne Worte.... 

Im nächsten Frühling sind dann noch Pflanzen und Filter an der Reihe. Nicht zu vergessen meine kleinen süssen Goldfische die ihr neues Reich beziehen dürfen!

Viele liebe Grüsse von 

Susanne


----------



## Ulumulu (7. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Susanne stellt sich vor...*

Hallo Susanne

Ein Herzliches Willkommen hier im Forum. 

Na da hat sich die Arbeit aber gelohnt. 
Eine wirklich schöne kleine Teichoase hast du dir da geschaffen.
Respekt.  
Weiterhin viel Spaß und Freude mit deinem Teich.


----------



## ferryboxen (7. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Susanne stellt sich vor...*

hallo susanne !!!

na...da kann ich nur sagen ...hut ab   

einen schönen teich hast du dir da geschaffen  

weiterhin viel spass im forum. 


gruss lothar


----------



## fleur (7. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Susanne stellt sich vor...*

Zitat:
Nur meine 2 Hände und ein Spaten...

Ohne Worte....

Hallo Susanne,
von mir auch herzlich willkommen bei den Teichwahnsinnigen.

Hut ab !!!  
und "ohne Worte" stimmt auf alle Fälle, auch bei der Aussicht !!!
(das mit dem Zaun muß wohl leider sein)
Viel Spaß beim Genuß  
beste Grüße
Carin (i.A. von fleur)


----------



## tiffany (7. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Susanne stellt sich vor...*

Ein herzliches Dankeschön an Euch alle für die liebe Begrüssung. Es freut mich, dass Euch mein Teich gefällt!!

@fleur

Ich denke das du den grossen Zaun meinst!? Wenn ja, dann muss dieser wirklich sein, ansonsten meine Ponys wohl meine ganzen Garten in Beschlag nehmen würden....:crazy: 


Gerne dürft Ihr auch meine Hompage besuchen.
www.grundstein-ranch.ch


----------



## fleur (7. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Susanne stellt sich vor...*


Hallo Susanne,
klar mein ich den großen Zaun.
War grad auf deiner homepage:
Die Geschichte in der Rubrick Tierschutz mußt du unbedingt anders gestalten: schwarze Schrift auf dunkelgrauem Grund geht (zumindest bei meiner Kiste) ÜBERHAUPT NICHT ('s isch nix zom läsa)
Ansonsten, was zum "Herzaufgehen" !!
Nebenbei: machst du das alles allein und "nebenbei" noch full-time-job ????
chapeau, chapeau, chapeau   

servus und grüezi
Carin (i.A. von fleur)


----------



## Dodi (7. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Susanne stellt sich vor...*

Hallo Susanne!

Erst einmal: HERZLICH WILLKOMMEN bei uns im Hobby-Gartenteich-Forum!
Schön, daß Du zu uns gefunden hast! 

Alle Achtung - das hast Du alles alleine gemacht?    

Einen schönen Teich hast Du Dir geschaffen, warte mal ab, wie er nächstes Jahr mit den Pflanzen aussieht - dann macht es erst so richtig Spaß!

Auf ein nettes Miteinander und viel Spaß mit Deinem Teich und natürlich auch bei uns!


----------



## Conny (7. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Susanne stellt sich vor...*

Hallo Susanne,

auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen!  

Ich bin tief beeindruckt von Deinem Werk   Da kannst Du wirklich stolz auf Dich sein.  
Ich glaube, ich werde mein Projekt für nächstes Jahr, einen Pflanzfilter auch selber angehen


----------



## tiffany (7. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Susanne stellt sich vor...*

Hallo Dodi / Conny,

auch Euch ein liebes Danke für diesen netten Empfang hier. Es macht mich beinahe ein wenig verlegen wenn ihr mich so rühmt wegen meinem Teich!   Meine Freude ist ja sonst schon riesig.... und ich kann es kaum erwarten bis es Frühling wird. Weitere Projekte um dem Teich herum existieren bereits in meinem Kopf.  

@fleur

Besten Dank für deinen Hinweis auf meiner Hompage, habe diesen Fehler bereits behoben. 

Meine Eltern helfen noch kräftig mit, aber sonst ist dies schon mein Job! Arbeite noch 90 % ( 38h) die Woche, Tagwach um 5 Uhr und Abends wird's halt auch manchmal etwas später... 

Viele liebe Grüsse an Euch alle


----------



## Chrisinger (7. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Susanne stellt sich vor...*

Hallo Susanne.

HERZLICH WILLKOMMEN bei uns. 

Schönen Teich hast du dir gebaut  

Und dein tolles "Heim" hätte ich auch gern,viel platz,ganz toll. 

Viel spass noch bei uns BEKLOPTEN:crazy: 

Lg Chris


----------



## Digicat (7. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Susanne stellt sich vor...*

Servus Carin

Ach von mir ein herzliches Willkommen  

Hut ab vor deiner Leistung  

Deine HP gefällt mit sehr gut.

Parallelen gibts es insofern das ich auch Katzen über alles Liebe.

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## w54wolle (7. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Susanne stellt sich vor...*

Hallo Susanne !  
Auch von mir ein "Herzliches Willkommen" schön das Du zu uns gefunden hast. Du hast da einen schönen Teich gebaut und die Umrandung mit der Holzpalisade gibt so etwas wie eine eigene Note  Ich wünsche Dir viel Freude an Deinem Teich welcher mit viel Fleiss und Liebe gebaut wurde  Also dann mach weiter so und bis zum nächsten Mal


----------



## fleur (9. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Susanne stellt sich vor...*



			
				Digicat schrieb:
			
		

> Servus Carin
> 
> Ach von mir ein herzliches Willkommen
> 
> ...



Hallo Helmut,
kleine Namensverwechslung:
Carin nickname fleur bin ich und die Lorbeeren für Susanne nickname Tiffany möchte ich nicht einstreichen
Nebenbei: bin aber auch ein Riesenkatzenfan

Dein Briefkasten ist voll, daher öffentlich, weil PN bei Dir nicht möglich

liebe Grüße Carin (i.A. von fleur)


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (9. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Susanne stellt sich vor...*

Hi Susanne,

auch von mir herzliche Glückwunsch zum Teich... 

Da sag einer die Frauens können nicht auch vernünftig handwerklich (ich nenns mal so) tätig werden. Alle Achtung, gefällt mir gut... weiter so !!


----------



## Hawk0210 (9. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Susanne stellt sich vor...*

Moin Susanne herzlich willkommen hier im forum!!!!

Da hast du dir aber ein echt tollen teich gebaut gefällt mir sehr gut


----------



## tiffany (9. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Susanne stellt sich vor...*

Hallo Ihr lieben,

nochmals von Herzen lieben Dank für die nette Begrüssung und Aufnahme in Eurem Forum. Ich seid echt toll!!  

Wünsche Euch einen wunderschönen Abend und viele liebe Grüsse aus der Schweiz


Susanne


----------

